# Neues [Levelstopprojekt]: Weltenwächter



## Acrion (6. Juni 2014)

_"Dir ist eine große Aufgabe auferlegt, die Zeit rein zu halten. Wisse, dass es nur eine Zeitlinie gibt,doch es gibt auch alle anderen, die sonst möglich währen. Du musst sie beschützen. Ohne die Wahrheit der Zeit wird mehr verloren, als du dir vielleicht vorstellen kannst. Der Stoff der Realität wird sich auflösen. Es ist eine schwere Aufgabe: die Grundlage aller Aufgaben dieser Welt, weil nichts ohne die Zeit passieren kann"_

sprach Aman'Thul, als er den bronzenen Drachen Nozdormu damit beauftragte über die Zeit zu wachen.

In diesem Sinne möchten wir euch gerne ein neues Levelstopprojekt vorstellen:

*Levelstop, was ist das?*

Die Levelstopfunktion kann genutzt werden, um den Erhalt von Erfahrungspunkten auszuschalten. Diese Funktion bietet sich daher sehr gut an, um alte Raids auf den für sie erschaffenem Level besuchen zu können. Aber nicht nur das. Durch die Levelstopfunktion liegen die Levelstopper in den Levelphasen nicht allzu weit auseinander, sodass es auch sehr gut zum gemeinsamen Spielen beiträgt.
Man kann mit dieser Funktion das Tempo im Spiel etwas raus nehmen und in Ruhe alles erkunden und erquesten. Entschließt man sich nun wieder weiterzuleveln, so kann man ganz unproblematisch den Erhalt von Erfahrungspunkten wieder einschalten.

*An wen richtet sich speziell dieses Projekt?*

Dieses Projekt richtet sich an alle, die gerne noch mal oder zum ersten mal alles in Ruhe erkunden und erquesten möchten. An alle, die die alten Raids noch mal oder zum ersten mal ganz entspannt, zusammen in einer Gruppe, erleben möchten. An alle, die schon immer mal einen Neuanfang machen wollten und nur auf die richtige Gelegenheit gewartet haben. An alle, die auch Spaß daran haben gemeinsam Erfolge und ähnliches zu erfarmen. Ideal für Neuanfänger, Wiedereinsteiger und alte Hasen, die in Erinnerungen schwelgen möchten.

*Was ist der Unterschied zu anderen Levelstopprojekten?*

Der Hauptunterschied liegt darin, dass es zwar strenge Regeln gibt, dafür aber nicht allzu viele. Im Allgemeinen soll alles etwas lockerer als in anderen Levelstopgilden ablaufen. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass viele Projekte dieser Art gescheitert sind, weil zuviel im Detail reguliert wurde, was früher oder später immer wieder zu Diskussionen und Streitereien führt.
Die Gute alte Zeit wie es sie damals gab lässt sich eh nicht mehr 1:1 wiederherstellen, darum kann man auch gleich, im Vorhinein, einige Kompromisse machen.
Bei diesem Projekt soll der Spaß und das gemeinsame Spielen im Vordergrund stehen.

Ein weiterer Unterschied liegt auch in der Organisation. Ein externes Forum wird es erstmal nicht geben. TS-Pflicht wird es auch erstmal nicht geben. Wenn möglich, sollte erstmal alles ingame ablaufen. Die Mitspieler sollen sich entspannen und auf die Gilde freuen können. Das echte Leben geht in jedem Fall vor. Man ist nur online, wenn man online ist, und soll nebenbei keine weiteren Verpflichtungen haben.

*Wie lauten denn die Regeln?*

Um einen möglichst flüssigen und harmonischen Spielablauf zu gewährleisten braucht man natürlich auch einige Regeln:

1. Es sind alle Rassen und Klassen erlaubt, außer Todesritter
2. Todesritter sind ab dem ersten Level 55 Charakter in der Gilde erlaubt
3. Erbstücke, PvP-Ausrüstung und ähnliche Dinge sind jedem selbst überlassen
4. Die Levelstops finden auf Level 25, 40, 60, 70, 80, 85, und 90 statt
5. Gebiete und Gegenstände die über dem jeweiligen Levelstop liegen sind verboten
6. Berufe können geskillt werden soweit es das eigene Level zulässt
7. Glyphen, duale Talentspezialisierung, Fliegen, Verzauberungen usw. sind erlaubt
8. Es gibt keine Beschränkungen bei der Anzahl der Twinks

+ Verhaltenskodex: gegenseitiger Respekt und Höflichkeit wird vorausgesetzt 

*Und wo soll das ganze stattfinden?*

Das Projekt wird auf dem Server Aman'Thul starten bei der Fraktion Allianz. Aman'Thul ist ein PvE-Server, der meistens auf "Hoch" und teilweise auf "Mittel" steht. Er ist also ausreichend bevölkert, und das auch ganz ohne mit anderen Servern verknüpft zu sein.
Ob zum Erscheinen von WoD mit Wartezeiten zu rechnen sein wird bleibt dabei abzuwarten. Auf den ersten Blick erscheint er als nicht zu voll und nicht zu leer.

*Wie kann ich mitmachen?*

Jeder der Interesse hat, kann sich gerne hier melden oder ingame an Acrion, Jeycob, Nyas oder Myrical wenden.

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit und bis bald hoffentlich! 

Liebe Grüße
Acrion


----------

